# Neon Tetras in 5 gallon?



## BettaBoy11 (Apr 21, 2015)

Hi! 
So, we recently got a free 5 gallon tank!!!
My family currently has 2 (soon to be 3) bettas, so I was wondering about Neon Tetras.
Can a school of tetras live in a 5.5 gallon tank? I know that if you have a betta in the tank, you need a 10+ gallon tank. Without the betta in the tank, can some neon tetras (maybe some snails) live in a 5 gallon happily? What other fish can live in a 5 gallon tank? Neons need heaters and filters, right?


----------



## MikeG14 (May 31, 2014)

I don't believe Neons are suitable for a 5.5 gallon tank, a 10 gallon should be considered minimum but a 20 will bring out the best in them. I would recommend a school of 8+. They do need a filter and although they prefer slightly cooler temperatures than most South American fish, you still need a heater.

A smaller schooling species that may work in a 5.5 are Celestial Pearl Danios, Ember Tetras & Mosquito (Chili) Rasboras. I personally think a 10 gallon would be a better option for these fish.

You might want to look into Killifish, many are suited for life in a 5.5 gallon aquarium. I can't recommend any off hand, I'm only getting my feet wet with killies.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

+1 about the killifish! They're awesome, I remember having a little pair in a 5 gallon and they are so active and pretty. I have no idea how to spell the name of what I had but it started with an F... Maybe something like Fundulopanchax lol I think I had Fundolopanchax Gardneri


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

As said above neon tetra need a larger tank ideals 20-30" length of swim room for 10-20g, its not about the betta its about what active swimmers they are, they need the room more than the betta (unless you're talking giant betta-those also need 10g or larger tank).


----------

